# 2011 Pinarello SP2 vs 2011 Specialized Roubaix



## josefebus (Aug 18, 2012)

*2011 Pinarello FP2 vs 2011 Specialized Roubaix*

It's time for me to upgrade my Specialized Allez to a carbon bike!

I check my LBS and I can get a Pinarello SP2 with Rival for around $2,200, a Specialized Roubaix SL2 Elite with APEX for $2,200 or Specialized Roubaix Comp with 105 for $2,695

My main concern is the comfort, I plan to do several multi-day events and I want to finish as fresh as possible!

For the components, as long they don't use Tiagra (with it's a pain) I am OK, but if you think APEX, RIVAL is bad, please let me know.


----------



## DuviVr6 (Feb 9, 2012)

Would love to see if anyone has any input on this just saw an FP2 that I might jump on also!!!


----------

